# VC Radiance 2560 - Interlock???



## Special$K$ (Feb 15, 2016)

I am a Licensed General Contractor.

I have contacted V C, but I may as well have called my dead grandmother - they were absolutely NO HELP AT ALL.  All they do is refer me to "a local dealer".  Problem is, the local dealers around here are in collusion and will not work on your appliance of any type unless you are their gas customer.  (Turf protection, collusion, etc).  When I contacted the closest VC Dealer, an hour away, he mentioned that unless my customer was his gas customer, he can't help me.  I am still trying to get info out of them, (see below), so I am remaining nice and friendly, but my instincts tell me this should be turned over to the local attorney general for investigation, but that is someone else's battle, or a battle for another day.  Anyway, proceeding on......


Customer has a 18 year old Vermont Castings Radiance 2560 with a Blower kit added.
RADVT series, RADVTBS to be exact.  (Bisquit color), (not that it matters!)

Removed door and logs and cleaned up/out whole box.....never been cleaned.

Pilot working fine - flame all three directions.
Cleaned orifices just in case, as one looked a bit too yellow.  Cleaning straightened that out.

Manifold looks to be burned and cracked, so recommended to customer that we replace that.  Gotta find parts.......have number, but ....


*QUESTION 1:*
Where in the world can i just simply BUY the parts w/o paying a tech rep, who knows less than I do, to come out and check things, (when I really don't need that!)

further......
Anyway, replaced the Thermocouple becasue it looked worn/used/loose.  No problems there now, new one fits fine.  A bit taller, but no issues.

Can replace Thermopile, but mV's check out as OK.  When jumped across heater will not ignite or turn on.

Gas Valve checks out OK, but when jumped across heater will not ignite or turn on.

Hmmmmm.........finally find "INTERLOCK" noted on wiring diagram, but nothing noted in parts list anywhere.  Manual say something like when this go it is not a consumer part and call dealer to have replaced".  Sounds fishy......sounds like a hidden safety part, which I understand and am fine with, but why can't I buy it and replace it myself?  Where is it located?  Photo?  Sketch?


*QUESTION 2:*
Anyone know a part number for this, or where I can even find a part number for this, or better yet:
Where in the world can i just simply BUY the parts w/o paying a tech rep, who knows less than I do, to come out and check things, (when I really don't need that!)

Any help greatly appreciated!!


Thanks


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't know gas stoves but these folks have a good rep for having/finding stove parts for just about everything.

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/


----------



## Special$K$ (Feb 15, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> I don't know gas stoves but these folks have a good rep for having/finding stove parts for just about everything.
> 
> http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/




Thanks!

I ended up finding another number for VC/Monessen, and got Tech Help.
(Found number in a thread on here!!)
Left message  (fingers crossed)

Just spoke to factory Tech Rep, Tim Richardson.
SUPER helpful!
He provided their name, plus Cozy Cains, Stove Parts Unlimited, and Stove Parts.com.

Will try Woodmans first.......

Also, found out that the INTERLOCK is just a micro-switch with a cotter pin.
Switch kicks off, pin falls out.
Depress switch, re-install pin, good to go.


Will report back soon......


----------



## barmstrong2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello. First problem, you're saying when you jump across the tpile nothing works. That's correct. If I'm reading it right. When you jump the tpile, you short it out, closing the gas valve. I think you may be trying to jump the tstat on the control, calling for the burner to light. With the pilot lot, valve turned to ON, jump across the terminals labeled TT. One will share a block with one lead from the tpile, the other, I believe, will only have TT.
The interlock... I recall there being a pin located in the draft hood on some models. It was attached to a thin cable up to the glass or something... It's been awhile. Anyway, this pin was very obvious, when you knew it was there, up inside the draft hood in the rear of the unit. There are 2 wires leading to the block, as well. It was tied into the mV safety loop. The pin holds a spring loaded switch closed. Check that and see if it's there.


----------

